# New Sugar and Cream Yarn!



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I was in a St. Louis Michael's store this morning and discovered a new Lily Sugar and Cream Yarn called Scrubby. It is a 100% cotton woven tape about 1/4 inch wide with a tiny loopy fringe along one side. It comes in Pink, Yellow, Green, Lilac, and white. It comes in a 1.75 oz ball, 68 yards. It is pricey $2.98 a ball. I had a 20% discount on my Michael's card and another 40% off one item so I got their new book too for crocheting kitchen items from the original Sugar and Cream and Scrubby. Of course I splurged and got one of each color and the book to play with. I think it would make a pretty knitted or crocheted edge on placemats or face cloths. There also were some new variegated colors of the Regular cotton yarn too that were very bright and pretty. This got me excited about starting a new project, can you tell?!!!!!
June


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

That looks neat. i wonder how well it works? do let us know. Do you use your cloth for decor or washing dishes - faces? It seems to me that woven cotton would dry well. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

That *would* dry faster and the loopy edge gives a little abrasiveness for dishes or exfoliation on a face cloth. I *will* give that a try.


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

I saw it at Michaels. I bought the book to look through the patterns. (they charged me 1.99 for it.) But, I didnt get any of the scrubby as I am working on a few things that I want to finish before getting sidetracked. After they are done, i will get some scrubby. =)


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Ooh girl you have will power! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kamon (Jun 9, 2011)

Making me want to play in spring stuff too! to Bad I must be a finisher but at least I am close.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

It was $3.99 at our Michael's. I left it on the shelf......


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Makes me wish we had that here is Australia!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> It was $3.99 at our Michael's. I left it on the shelf......


With a 50% off coupon,maybe?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am going to check my Michaels this week. I was going to go there for more cotton yarn, but this looks interesting. As Dreamweaver said it would dry faster and exfoliate better. A while back there was a pattern for a bath scrubbie. I think that I will make one with this yarn to see how fast it days. That was the downfall of this particular pattern. They took a long time to dry after use. I envy someones will power not to go for the new yarn until she finished the old. I have lots of WIP's but still plan to get the yarn when I am in the neighborhood and start something new.


----------



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

Looks so yummy. I wanted to take a bite.


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

Are there any knitting patterns? I don't crochet.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

FYI A.C. Moore has yarn on sale this week. Vannas Glamour and Fun. Fur and Caron Simply Soft for $2.47. Also Red Heart Soft $ l.99. Will have to look for this new yarn. I need to slow down on my knitting for awhile and get to sewing some new clothes. Have lost 45lbs. and basically have nothing to wear.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I just went on their web site and theres no mention of this new yarn ,I wonder why ? And I wonder if I'll be able to get it in Florida ......I will definatley check it out this week ...I want it !!!!!!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

My Michaels does not allow use of the coupons on their books or magazines....and i believe it states it right on the coupon or so they have told me more then once. i am not thrilled with the michaels store we have. it is great that u can use coupons on their books...i am so jealous!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

frannie di said:


> FYI A.C. Moore has yarn on sale this week. Vannas Glamour and Fun. Fur and Caron Simply Soft for $2.47. Also Red Heart Soft $ l.99. Will have to look for this new yarn. I need to slow down on my knitting for awhile and get to sewing some new clothes. Have lost 45lbs. and basically have nothing to wear.


Congrads. Pray tell how oh how did you loose 45lbs. Would settle to get rid of 20lbs myself.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks soft!


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

if you get a joanns coupon you can use it at michaels on a book (because Joanns lets you use it that way) at least most of the store I use permitt that.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

ooohhhhhhhhhhh not fare our michaels won't let us use coupons for books" I really miss that! the yarn sounds like fun!


----------



## Select7777 (Oct 30, 2011)

Going to michaels today. Hope it's there.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

cant wait to see your finished project using this let us know if its tough to work with.


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Can't believe MO is the first post...yeah for St Louis...the yarn sounds wonderful... :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I am intrigued...I feel the secret to having and using our knitted and croched beautys ..dishcloths and washcloths are to have MANY of them..you use just one cloth all the time it will wear out faster..
I am difinately trying this new yarn..thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

ArmyKnitter said:


> if you get a joanns coupon you can use it at michaels on a book (because Joanns lets you use it that way) at least most of the store I use permitt that.


My three Michaels stores will NOT allow use of any coupon on their craft books. They say it is a corporate policy!

That is why I get my craft books at Joann's if they have them or I wait for a 20% cpn to get it at Michael's if it's one I really, really want.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder if it is in the West Coast yet? Anyone seen it here?


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I was in a St. Louis Michael's store this morning and discovered a new Lily Sugar and Cream Yarn called Scrubby. It is a 100% cotton woven tape about 1/4 inch wide with a tiny loopy fringe along one side. It comes in Pink, Yellow, Green, Lilac, and white. It comes in a 1.75 oz ball, 68 yards. It is pricey $2.98 a ball. I had a 20% discount on my Michael's card and another 40% off one item so I got their new book too for crocheting kitchen items from the original Sugar and Cream and Scrubby. Of course I splurged and got one of each color and the book to play with. I think it would make a pretty knitted or crocheted edge on placemats or face cloths. There also were some new variegated colors of the Regular cotton yarn too that were very bright and pretty. This got me excited about starting a new project, can you tell?!!!!!
> June


Like it. I bet it's super absorbent.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

frannie di said:


> FYI A.C. Moore has yarn on sale this week. Vannas Glamour and Fun. Fur and Caron Simply Soft for $2.47. Also Red Heart Soft $ l.99. Will have to look for this new yarn. I need to slow down on my knitting for awhile and get to sewing some new clothes. Have lost 45lbs. and basically have nothing to wear.


 It's hard fitting everything into a day. Good job and good luck.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh my lord! They are so pretty! What beautiful things we can make with this yarn! Love it and thank you for the info!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

How did u manage to lose that weight. i have a severe weight problem, acid reflux ect i think because of the weight. any ideas welcome


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

I have been doing basically the same as this yarn by using 1 1/2 in nylon netting (not tulle) and regular cotton yarn. It takes a little getting used to (scratchy on the fingers) but after one scrubby you are on your way.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder if the local JoAnn's has it. They are usually cheaper than Michael's here. And I have a coupon book for this week!


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> > It was $3.99 at our Michael's. I left it on the shelf......
> ...


That's what I use my 40% & 50% off coupons for... the more expensive things I wouldn't otherwise buy. Especially the $20 cones of 100% cotton- a lot easier to take when I'm paying just $10.


----------



## Jan3 (Feb 29, 2012)

I need to check that out


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

AND... I just got an email from Joann's!!

4 (yes people, I said 4) 40% off 1 reg item coupons AND
a 50% off 1 reg item Coupon!!!

Guess where I'm going today! That Scrubby looks like great stuff!!

Question - Would you knit a design using the scrubby or do you all think that the design would disappear like variegated yarn?

Dani


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

I bought some at my micheals too. I also bought a regular cotton. I thought I would try the two together. I hope it works up nice. Oh well what's the saying, a bad day knitting is better than a good day of housing cleaning. Lol


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw this the other day at Michael's too, though I haven't bought any (yet!). Very pretty colors!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Typsknits said:


> Makes me wish we had that here is Australia!


don't you have a worsted weight cotton? that is all this yarn is. i have worked with it for market bags and some kids clothes/hats.

i will say that the quality of the yarn changed last year. it used to be a very soft cotton and is much coarser now. best i could gather is the cotton used is different--GMO, more chemicals, noxious stuff.


----------



## dkosth (Oct 21, 2011)

Congrats on the weight loss.....how did you do it? I am struggling with that problem.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow June ~~~ will have to go check out the yarn store and see if our Michael's has this --- pretty colors too!!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

frannie di said:


> FYI A.C. Moore has yarn on sale this week. Vannas Glamour and Fun. Fur and Caron Simply Soft for $2.47. Also Red Heart Soft $ l.99. Will have to look for this new yarn. I need to slow down on my knitting for awhile and get to sewing some new clothes. Have lost 45lbs. and basically have nothing to wear.


Would like to have your problem! : )


----------



## dreamrib (Mar 1, 2012)

i saw that here in nova scotia from bernat handicraft. it looks interesting


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Typsknits said:


> Makes me wish we had that here is Australia!


Do you have cro. thread?--Lots of that, but not into it right now: Hold 2-3 tog. to achieve worsted weight & use it up that way. : )


----------



## bjg523 (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for the info. got a gift card for AC Moore craft store for Christmas. Now I know what I will use it for !


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Ladies, Just want to let you know how much I enjoy all of your comments back & forth. It is fun to see each other find sales or coupons to let others know about them. Even though I can't knit or crochet right now, maybe later when I can that info will be helpful. I have such a yarn stash now but can't pass up a sale. Take care Sooner


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations are in order for Frannie Di - I hope you wanted to lose that 45 lbs and that it wasn't a side effect of something stressful!


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Good for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## naxbird (Jul 22, 2011)

I bought some of this in green and am making a dishcloth. I love the way it is turning out. This yarn is easy to work with.
Linda


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

just googled the yarn, not even mentioned on the site of the mfgr. nor on michaels, boo hoo, guess s fla is at the end of the list of places to sell new things., I will just drool, love working with cotton !!!!


----------



## Calcon (Feb 27, 2012)

This is great information. I use Sugar and cream a lot. I will have to try it. Maybe this is why Michael's has been having sales on the original - to make space. I'm very excited too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I agree with grandmadawn--Congratulations to Frannie Di on your weight lose !!! I am working on losing a few pounds also. Lost 9 so far and would like to get rid of 15 to 20 more. Working on high blood pressure and potential diabetes. :-(

Knitting helps me keep my hands busy and out of the cookie jar! I can not knit until I walk or exercise for 30 to 45 minutes. Sometimes more.

I have added netting to my cotton yarn to make scrubbies. Hope you can see the netting in the scrubby.


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

Hope it's more colorfast than the "regular" Sugar & Cream. All my current dishcloths have faded badly in the wash. They never used to and always stayed nice.......


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Daniele1969 said:


> AND... I just got an email from Joann's!!
> 
> 4 (yes people, I said 4) 40% off 1 reg item coupons AND
> a 50% off 1 reg item Coupon!!!
> ...


Me Too! YaHoo!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I was in a St. Louis Michael's store this morning and discovered a new Lily Sugar and Cream Yarn called Scrubby. It is a 100% cotton woven tape about 1/4 inch wide with a tiny loopy fringe along one side. It comes in Pink, Yellow, Green, Lilac, and white. It comes in a 1.75 oz ball, 68 yards. It is pricey $2.98 a ball. I had a 20% discount on my Michael's card and another 40% off one item so I got their new book too for crocheting kitchen items from the original Sugar and Cream and Scrubby. Of course I splurged and got one of each color and the book to play with. I think it would make a pretty knitted or crocheted edge on placemats or face cloths. There also were some new variegated colors of the Regular cotton yarn too that were very bright and pretty. This got me excited about starting a new project, can you tell?!!!!!
> June


Hi, June! Joy H


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

annalee15 said:


> How did u manage to lose that weight. i have a severe weight problem, acid reflux ect i think because of the weight. any ideas welcome


I don't know how others are losing weight but if you go on the acid reflux diet, I think you will lose weight easily. It is a diet that makes you feel very good. It does exclude a lot of foods that you like but it works. Check with your doctor first, of course. My doctor is the one who started me on it. I don't do it as strictly as I did at first but I always feel good when I go on it.

Good luck.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Daniele1969 said:


> AND... I just got an email from Joann's!!
> 
> 4 (yes people, I said 4) 40% off 1 reg item coupons AND
> a 50% off 1 reg item Coupon!!!
> ...


It's also in the Sunday Paper. I have the coupons from the internet and the paper, I'm in coupon heaven.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I just checked the websites for Lily's and Joann's and neither have this yarn posted. Does it have another name on the label that we can search?


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you June for sharing about this new cotton yarn. I will have to check it out. :-D


----------



## dreamrib (Mar 1, 2012)

i know what you mean Sooner. I have about 15shoe boxes full of small balls and two boxes of bigger ones. i can't seem to pass up when i find a good deal.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

frannie di said:


> FYI A.C. Moore has yarn on sale this week. Vannas Glamour and Fun. Fur and Caron Simply Soft for $2.47. Also Red Heart Soft $ l.99. Will have to look for this new yarn. I need to slow down on my knitting for awhile and get to sewing some new clothes. Have lost 45lbs. and basically have nothing to wear.


Congrats on the weight loss if that's what you were trying to achieve. I know what you mean about the sewing....I've been so busy making scarves, cooking, and baking that my sewing is WAY behind! I have some gorgeous designs for my embroidery machine that I'm dying to try, too. Oh, for more hours in the day! LOL


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

I was just at hobby lobby and got sugar cream twists which I thought was really pretty and made up really nice. But I love the scrubby, I did not see that but am definitely going to keep my eyes open for it. And congratulations to Frannie Di on all the lost weight. What an accomplishment!!! How did you do it?


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I was just going to start a new topic line to ask if anyone had seen this new Scrubby yarn yet, I saw it last week at a Michaels away from home, but thought that "my" Micheals would have it and they didn't. Came home, got online and I cannot find it anywhere, have you got any ideas where I might look for it? It looked really neat to work with and I got all excited, but now am dissapointed that I can't find it.

CeliaJ


----------



## Thinksummer (Mar 4, 2012)

I ran out to my Michaels...with no luck, the book was sold out...I am dying to see inside it...what type patterns are in it?


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm sure that it's the different areas we all live in and some get it and some don't. Sounds about right. Gripes me when these big outfits advertise something new but never have enuf to supply their own stores w/it, knowing that it's going to be a seller.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks interesting; I haven't seen any yet but will look when I go to Michael's tomorrow. Thinking it might work well in a dishcloth as it might just scrub out something that just a smooth dishcloth would not.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks interesting; I haven't seen any yet but will look when I go to Michael's tomorrow. Thinking it might work well in a dishcloth as it might just scrub out something that just a smooth dishcloth would not.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

congrats on the weight loss and the yarn is something i will be looking for. girls&gents next time you are in joanns look in the pattern section and you should find a thin book put out by joanns and on the back you will find coupons that last for some time. the book will have some type of fashion on front cover and cost $2.99, you can use a coupon on it and you get 50% and 40% coupons.. worth looking into


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Can't wait until it is available closer to me. I have checked online but it does not seem to be available. The colors are great too.


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, now I just HAVE to go to Michaels! Congrats to frannie di for losing 45#!


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking forward to trying this yarn. Saw it at Michaels, but wanted to wait to hear what other people thought before I bought some. I have too much yarn as it is, and need to purge a little before I bring in more! Please let us know what you think!
Shirley


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the dishcloths I make now this will add that little extra boost of clean! Yea!


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks kinda like the EYELASH yarns, no?


----------



## jan2125etc0812 (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw it for the first time on Friday and bought 1 yellow and quickly knitted a dishcloth the same night. It knitted well, now to see how well it performs.


----------



## jan2125etc0812 (Feb 20, 2011)

I used a pattern and it didn't disappear. You can see the pattern very clearly.


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

Love it! Looks like I need to get some.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Congratulations on the weight loss


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

frannie di said:


> FYI A.C. Moore has yarn on sale this week. Vannas Glamour and Fun. Fur and Caron Simply Soft for $2.47. Also Red Heart Soft $ l.99. Will have to look for this new yarn. I need to slow down on my knitting for awhile and get to sewing some new clothes. Have lost 45lbs. and basically have nothing to wear.


Congratulations on the New You!


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

annalee15 said:


> How did u manage to lose that weight. i have a severe weight problem, acid reflux ect i think because of the weight. any ideas welcome


According to most authorities, the most successful weight management plan is Weight Watchers. They recommend a well balanced healthy meal plan. I have never joined, but probably should. I think you can get info about their program at your local library. My personal feeling is any diet that eliminates a food group is not a good diet. The best way to lose weight is to eat less and move more. Now that I've put that in writing, I'd better take my own advice and take some pounds off too. Good luck.


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

Know I shouldn't say anything about all you ladies trying to lose weight & I hope all of you success. But I am losing weight quickly but I'm not trying. Doctor isn't happy with me but so far we don't know why. Doctor is very sick right now, is in the hospital. So I'll wait awhile longer before trying new doctor. Small town not many doctors available. Sorry to tell you my problems. Ladies I wish you success with your weight loss. Sooner


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

I had requested knit patterns for the new Scrubby yarn I had found at Michaels a few weeks ago but to no avail. Neither the website nor a request to them for a pattern provided any answers. If anyone happens to come upon a knitted pattern, please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Sooner said:


> Know I shouldn't say anything about all you ladies trying to lose weight & I hope all of you success. But I am losing weight quickly but I'm not trying. Doctor isn't happy with me but so far we don't know why. Doctor is very sick right now, is in the hospital. So I'll wait awhile longer before trying new doctor. Small town not many doctors available. Sorry to tell you my problems. Ladies I wish you success with your weight loss. Sooner


I think you should go to another doctor right now. Your doctor will not mind at all if you do. It is probably a simple thing but you should have attention now. Good luck.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I think I will be searching for the new scrubby yarn and following the cost.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Sooner said:
> 
> 
> > Know I shouldn't say anything about all you ladies trying to lose weight & I hope all of you success. But I am losing weight quickly but I'm not trying. Doctor isn't happy with me but so far we don't know why. Doctor is very sick right now, is in the hospital. So I'll wait awhile longer before trying new doctor. Small town not many doctors available. Sorry to tell you my problems. Ladies I wish you success with your weight loss. Sooner
> ...


Find another doctor, in another town if you have to, and do it quickly! If for nothing else, than for your own peace of mind. Good Luck.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Sooner said:
> 
> 
> > Know I shouldn't say anything about all you ladies trying to lose weight & I hope all of you success. But I am losing weight quickly but I'm not trying. Doctor isn't happy with me but so far we don't know why. Doctor is very sick right now, is in the hospital. So I'll wait awhile longer before trying new doctor. Small town not many doctors available. Sorry to tell you my problems. Ladies I wish you success with your weight loss. Sooner
> ...


I agree. Don't put it off. There's a reason for rapid weight loss.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

purplemamajj said:


> I had requested knit patterns for the new Scrubby yarn I had found at Michaels a few weeks ago but to no avail. Neither the website nor a request to them for a pattern provided any answers. If anyone happens to come upon a knitted pattern, please let me know. Thank you


I think you can use it for most any knit pattern that calls for size 9 needles. It is a #4 yarn. I've crocheted the peony scrubbie that is on the cover of the booklet I pictured and it worked up nicely. But if you have sensitive skin, the hard twist on the fine yarn is what makes it rough and it can get a little abrasive on your fingers as you work. Besides the scrubby yarn Sugar 'n Cream comes in new bright colors like orange and lime green.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

frannie di said:


> FYI A.C. Moore has yarn on sale this week. Vannas Glamour and Fun. Fur and Caron Simply Soft for $2.47. Also Red Heart Soft $ l.99. Will have to look for this new yarn. I need to slow down on my knitting for awhile and get to sewing some new clothes. Have lost 45lbs. and basically have nothing to wear.


Good for you! How did you lose it? I lose and then find it again!


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I was in a St. Louis Michael's store this morning and discovered a new Lily Sugar and Cream Yarn called Scrubby. It is a 100% cotton woven tape about 1/4 inch wide with a tiny loopy fringe along one side. It comes in Pink, Yellow, Green, Lilac, and white. It comes in a 1.75 oz ball, 68 yards. It is pricey $2.98 a ball. I had a 20% discount on my Michael's card and another 40% off one item so I got their new book too for crocheting kitchen items from the original Sugar and Cream and Scrubby. Of course I splurged and got one of each color and the book to play with. I think it would make a pretty knitted or crocheted edge on placemats or face cloths. There also were some new variegated colors of the Regular cotton yarn too that were very bright and pretty. This got me excited about starting a new project, can you tell?!!!!!
> June


I love it. I will have to check it out.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Pretty colors, too. I'd love to get some, but I'd be tempted to make a Tee out of it, I think.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Typsknits said:


> Makes me wish we had that here is Australia!


Yes I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

That looks neat with the edging on it, I bet it will knit or crochet into something that looks great. Post when you get something done.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Sooner said:


> Know I shouldn't say anything about all you ladies trying to lose weight & I hope all of you success. But I am losing weight quickly but I'm not trying. Doctor isn't happy with me but so far we don't know why. Doctor is very sick right now, is in the hospital. So I'll wait awhile longer before trying new doctor. Small town not many doctors available. Sorry to tell you my problems. Ladies I wish you success with your weight loss. Sooner


You should see a doctor immediately. It probably is nothing and no doctor worth their weght will object. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

I want some of this yarn! Maybe I will find it and get lucky and have a coupon to get it cheaper.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

Oooooh, I must try


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Oooooh, why oh why do they not do this sort of stuff over here??? Now i'm jealous!!!! xx


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I want this too!! I will check Michaels out today also, hope I can get it, thank you for sharing the info, this looks very nice and so much fun


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Lovinknittin said:
> 
> 
> > Sooner said:
> ...


Sounds like something familiar to me. My DH has lost what I consider to be too much weight. Our Doctor is in the hospital. I would say to you to find another doctor right away. My DH sees different doctors and they don't seem to be as concerned as I am.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I've never seen that before. Looks interesting. Nice colors.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd like to try this too! I have to finish lots of stuff first! Too bad.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I was in a St. Louis Michael's store this morning and discovered a new Lily Sugar and Cream Yarn called Scrubby. It is a 100% cotton woven tape about 1/4 inch wide with a tiny loopy fringe along one side. It comes in Pink, Yellow, Green, Lilac, and white. It comes in a 1.75 oz ball, 68 yards. It is pricey $2.98 a ball. I had a 20% discount on my Michael's card and another 40% off one item so I got their new book too for crocheting kitchen items from the original Sugar and Cream and Scrubby. Of course I splurged and got one of each color and the book to play with. I think it would make a pretty knitted or crocheted edge on placemats or face cloths. There also were some new variegated colors of the Regular cotton yarn too that were very bright and pretty. This got me excited about starting a new project, can you tell?!!!!!
> June


There is a brown scrubby yarn as well. Ours must not have the book as I didn't see it anywhere. I will try another Michaels tomorrow when I take a family friend to the dentist tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> It was $3.99 at our Michael's. I left it on the shelf......


It was the same at our michaels. A friend bought me two of them for taking care of her pets while she was out of town, (I requested lilac and pink). I had bought a brown one the other day, and a yellow one today. Another friend gave me one of her green ones so I can see how I like it. It's ok but takes a little getting used to, or at least it does for me.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Those colors are wonderful. In Walmart yesterday I noticed a new variegated large spool of purples. Beautiful.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Just got some of that scrubby yarn today and made a dishcloth tonight. It feels like it will be great to use. Thanx so much for mentioning this yarn!!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone found this yarn for sell on line any where?I been searching for about an hour now on line. There is no Michael's any where even close to me. This yarn is something I got to try..


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I've looked online too to help those out who don't have it in a local Michaels. Didn't find any, not even on the Lily website. Too new yet. Might be just test marketed for now and will be more widely available later.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I want to do some testing to........


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I too have spent hours looking on internet, calling our local Michaels, JoAnns, and Hobby Lobby here in the Phoenix area. Can't believe their own web site has nothing. So it's the mystery yarn.. If anyone finds it on line that might be all our best bet. Here's hoping someone can find something.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I just cannot belive that they don't even have it on their web-site, thats crazy. I have seen and felt it so I know that it does exsist. Just wish that I had bought it when I saw it, but who knew that it would be so hard to find. I saw it at the Anekny, IA Michaels store 2 weeks ago. I contacted them to see if they could send it down to the Des Moines store and they said it might take up to 6 wks to get it here. Its not that far, can't see why they just can't ship it to me, grrrr.

CeliaJ


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

OKAY,,, I just got out of the hospital but I was on a mission yesterday trying to find this yarn. So made a list of local stores and I found it at one of our Michaels here in Phoenix. They didn't have it at the small one up the street from me. My DH took me and would have to say I was a wee disappointed. The colors are all pastel except for the brown...The side of the yarn that makes it for a scrubbie just doesn't impress me. The price was awful, $4.99. I did print off coupon so that helped. I will try to make one up just have to find a good scrubbie pattern. Hopefully, I can let all you know soon how it makes up. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

cdanzinger...where in Phoenix is the Michaels located that has the yarn? I will be in Phoenix on Friday and if the store isn't too far, I will go and check out the yarn.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I forgot to say that I hope you are doing good after your hospital stay.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Typsknits said:


> Makes me wish we had that here is Australia!


There is a business in Brisbane who sell American yarn.
I thought they were called Yarn Over, formerly American Yarns.
They might sell it......google them.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

It's the Michaels off I 17 and Peoria. As you get off the 17 you'll be going rt. and it's in the shopping center to your right where Burlington Coat factory is. The yarn isn't in with the regular sugar and cream. It's on the end cap at the back to your left.. there is some other sugar and cream yarn there as well but the scrubby is all the way to the rt. I'm knitting up the purple right now using a spiral pattern. I must admit it's making up nicely but not nearly like using net or toille. This would be nice for a body scrubby. If you can't get there,,, let me know and I'll pick some up for you and mail it to you.. Don't forget to get coupon off internet. Just let me know. I just thru a PE after major chest surgery,, no biggie!!! Hard to use arms but that will come. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks...I know where that one is located. I used to work at I-17 between Dunlap and Northern on the frontage road...so I know the area really good. If I don't get down there, I will send you a PM with my home address. I live 30 miles north of the Michaels store.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers to those of you who are ailing. I need to lose weight and just keep putting it off, but it is not good to lose it if you are not trying.
I will definitely look for the scrubby yarn. I have about a bizillion balls of sugar and cream. Before I got really dedicated to the knitting again, I made dishcloths. They were something I could do in the car or without really looking. I would have up to 30-35 made up at a time. Now I am down to 2 or 3 and don't want to go back to knitting just dishcloths! LOL Hope all of you enjoy the scrubby yarn and good luck to those of you "doctoring".


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Went to Michael's, found the scrubby yarn. It was $3.99 skein--pricey, but had some coupons. Bought a few skeins. No pattern--so I made the dishcloth that starts out with three stitches, increasing with a yo every row--continued until I had 60 stitches and then reversed decreasing every row to end. It took 1 complete skein and part of another to complete. Didn't get to try it out--gave it away to a friend. Have to make another one for myself.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Jackie
You was supposed to take a picture of it first..We wanted to see what it look like all knitted up..


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I made one using the spiral pattern which I love but when I pulled the yarn after sewing up the yarn ripped..then same thing happened to other side..Find myself another pattern. Still its not as abrashive as using the net or toille but it will do for a body scrub.


----------



## Teryn (Jan 18, 2012)

They only had 2 colors, brown and green at my Michaels, and a 50% coupon so I did get some. It's on the high side but I did get 4 cloths out of a ball of it. Was thinking I'd be using them mostly in the kitchen but will try them on my face for exfoliation. Is always fun to try something new.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Terri, where about do you live in central Pa.. My hometown is Hollidaysburg.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Teryn said:


> They only had 2 colors, brown and green at my Michaels, and a 50% coupon so I did get some. It's on the high side but I did get 4 cloths out of a ball of it. Was thinking I'd be using them mostly in the kitchen but will try them on my face for exfoliation. Is always fun to try something new.


Did you knit or crochet? What size needle? What size are the cloths? Did you use another type yarn beside the scrubby on these cloths?


----------



## Teryn (Jan 18, 2012)

cdanzinger said:


> Terri, where about do you live in central Pa.. My hometown is Hollidaysburg.


 I live close to Hershey Pa. I see that you are in Glendale Ariz. When I was a young teenager, we lived in Phoenix.


----------



## Teryn (Jan 18, 2012)

I knitted with it and used size 9 needles like it said on the wrapper. Think I'll try smaller needles next time though. I made them fairly small I guess..5 inches both ways. I didn't try adding it to another yarm but sounds like a great idea. I'm fairly new to knitting though after a 20yr. break, tried knitting with 2 strands once but they kept getting tangled. Anyone have some tips for me?


----------



## katydidkg (Mar 13, 2012)

The Lily Sugar & Cream scrubby yarn was $3.99 a ball in our local Michaels Crafts. Is expensive, but if you use it just for round centers of crocheted scrubby flowers, it should do several scrubbies. I emailed the sugar and cream site, they said for now the yarn was ONLY available at Michaels in USA and Canada. I found the scrubby yarn book, Garden Grows on the Michaels webite, thru their bookstore. The shipping cost more than the book, ordered it and it should be here any day.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I made one using the spiral pattern which I love but when I pulled the yarn after sewing up the yarn ripped..then same thing happened to other side..Find myself another pattern. Still its not as abrashive as using the net or toille but it will do for a body scrub.


Here's the one I used
http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2008/02/tribble-tutorial.html

If your using the scrubby yarn It's going to brake when you use it to draw up the ends. I used dental floss. It worked out well.


----------



## katydidkg (Mar 13, 2012)

This yarn twists when crocheting. It doesn't seem to matter if I pull a couple yds out of the skein, or pull alittle, it twists. This is when it feeds from the center of the skein.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah it did it for me to. I rewound the ball and it did do it any more. Must be how it wound on the machines.


----------



## katydidkg (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on rewinding the ball of scrubby yarn. I'm going to try that.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Your welcome.


----------



## Sherbearkub (Feb 17, 2012)

frannie di said:


> FYI A.C. Moore has yarn on sale this week. Vannas Glamour and Fun. Fur and Caron Simply Soft for $2.47. Also Red Heart Soft $ l.99. Will have to look for this new yarn. I need to slow down on my knitting for awhile and get to sewing some new clothes. Have lost 45lbs. and basically have nothing to wear.


Congratulations on your weight loss . . . that's quite an accomplishment! Hmmmm . . . I've gotta get off my fanny and start walking


----------



## kerricontrary (Mar 29, 2012)

To the lady looking for the Garden Grows daisy dishcloth pattern...If you go to the Michaels website and click on sugar and cream under favorite brands they have a pattern for the daisy using the scrubby yarn. Hope you find it . I am looking for the Garden Grows pattern booklet to so if you find it let me know...

Daisy Dishcloth

Lily® SugarN Cream® Scrubby is worked into a fast nubbly stitch for the flower center, which is just the right size for pot scrubbing.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh cool thanks for the hint. on the pattern. I wasn't the one looking for it. But I can add it to my collection.


----------

